# Adventure Time has ended



## Sagt (Sep 4, 2018)

I myself watched the show when it first came out, and I liked it a lot. Especially in the later episodes when it became a bit more serious, and began revealing some of the history and background surrounding the Land of Ooo.

The episodes about Marceline and the Ice King, from when they were younger during the direct aftermath of the war, in particular, really interested me.



Spoiler: Video



2:05 and onwards of this clip is one of my very most favourite parts of the show.






And then this is a preview of another episode I loved. This one was kind of a flashback of the Marceline-Simon backstory.






Here's another one for good measure. Begin the video at 0:24, for the part relating to the other videos I linked to.









I haven't even watched the finale or really any episodes for the past couple years, but, maybe out of nostalgia, it's still sad to see the show end. I don't know.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Dongding (Sep 4, 2018)

Fell out of the habit of watching it like you did but I really liked it's creativity and lack of boundaries in regards to nonsensical stuff just randomly entertaining you even when it's real god damn stupid. The canon was very interesting once they introduced dimensions-play and the post apocalyptic nature of their world with it's dark undertones hidden just below the surface of all the nice fluffy nonsense that the world consisted of. They snuck a lot of adult jokes into the show as well.


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 4, 2018)

I've only seen a few episodes but i'm still sad


----------



## Pogo (Sep 4, 2018)

I loved it. Been keeping up with the show since it first ran on CN. Before that i remeber watching the nick short that came before it.

Its been a wild ride. So many fun wacky sureal and strange happenings in adventure time. Im glad i got to see what felt like a conclusion. Can't wait to pick up the blue ray release so i could experience the whole thing a second time.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 4, 2018)

Didn’t watch it a lot, but it’s sad to see a good show go, now Cartoon Network gets to shove the trash heap known as Teen titans go into our faces more :/


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 5, 2018)

People always say that travel is never easy, but it's not like living greazy.
My best friend is a dog who can stretch into anything which is true, had a crush on a princess made of bubble gum who makes me feel blue.
Made friends with a vampire and a relationship with a flame, kissed many princess which filled me with shame.
I have seen monster and Candie people of all types and all faces, I have traveled to different places.
I have seen the past that I used to know, giving love that I used to show.
Confused about love and wish I knew my past, but finding the answers that I didn't want wouldn't last.
Met my dad and seen my mom plus show how she died, not able to hold her for real made me cry.
Lost many friends and learned how to be a man, the pain I have is hard to understand.
I found love to one person as my song was for her, she played her song for me which I'm sure.
I've seen my friends happy and seen them sad, I truly do hate to see them mad.
Holy globe have I had many adventures and made so many mistakes, I'll keep moving onwards no matter how long it takes.
We all have a quest that has yet to begin and a princess we have to defend, there will always be an adventure time as the Adventure never ends.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 5, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Didn’t watch it a lot, but it’s sad to see a good show go, now Cartoon Network gets to shove the trash heap known as Teen titans go into our faces more :/


The fact that they have a movie now really makes me sad.


----------



## Sagt (Sep 5, 2018)

Daithi Aaron Radcliff said:


> We all have a quest that has yet to begin and a princess we have to defend, there will always be an adventure time as the Adventure never ends.


;~;

Alright, I want to watch the finale now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2018)

I haven't been able to watch it since they restricted it to channels I don't get.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Sep 5, 2018)

The show honestly failed to capture my interests.


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 9, 2018)

I was sad to see it end, but it was such a great show. I like Steven Universe better, but AT will always be one of my favorites.


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 9, 2018)

It died after flame princess


----------

